# Lautsprecher an 2 PCs?



## Evilprophet (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne Aktive Lautsprecher an 2 PCs nutzen, leider weiß ich nicht genau wie ich das ganze sinnvoll anschließen kann. Situation ist folgende.

- 2 PCs die nebeneinder stehen, an diesen sollen dann Mackie CR3 betrieben werden.
- An Pc 1 soll ebenfalls ein Headset betreiben werden ( Lautsprecher werden ausschließlich für Musik benutzt, Headset fürs zocken)
- Es sollte möglich sein, dass ich auf PC 1 mit dem Headset zocken kann, und auf PC 2 evtl. Youtube schauen kann (über die Lautsprecher).

Ist so etwas nur über einen Mischpult möglich, wenn ja habt ihr da eine Empfehlung die bezahlbar ist?

Gruß Evil


----------



## a160 (10. Januar 2018)

wieso nimmst nich einfach so ein Splitterkabel? Da schließt dann über Klinkekabel die beiden PCs an und dann eben die an die Boxen. Kosten paar Euro und sollte funktionieren.

zu deiner zweiten Frage: ich benutze Boxen, Kopfhörer und ein Headset gleichtzeitig  kannst sogar mit Windows den Ausgang auswählen, bzw welches Gerät aktiviert werden soll! Eventuell musst bei deiner Soundkarte/Soundtreiber die Ausgänge splitten. Heißt bei mir irgendwie "Ausgänge trennen" oder sowas.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht würde da schon so ein einfacher Umschalter reichen, oder mal ein Modell in etwas besser


----------



## a160 (10. Januar 2018)

oder eben für 5 Euro ein Y-Kabel und dazu Klinke/Klinkekabel


----------



## JackA (10. Januar 2018)

Y-Kabel sollte reichen.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2018)

Seid ihr verrückt? ein Y-Kabel splittet einen Ausgang zu ZWEI, ABER nicht zwei Ausgänge zu EINEM! Das ganze führt dann zu einem Kurzschluss.

Du brauchst einen Umschalter, sofern du immer nur eine Quelle auf dem Lautsprecher haben möchtest oder ein Mischer um beides Gleichzeitig zu haben.- Alternativ kannst du auch mit dem Audio von dem einen PC durch den anderen durchgehen, aber da wird es evtl Störungen geben.


----------



## JackA (11. Januar 2018)

Du hast recht, ich bin davon ausgegangen dass ein PC immer aus sein wird und nur abwechselnd gehört werden soll, ohne umstecken zu müssen.
Anders brauchst du dann, wie oben schon gesagt, nen Switch oder Mischpult.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde da schon so ein einfacher Umschalter reichen, oder mal ein Modell in etwas besser



So habe ich es bei mir gelöst. Bitte kein Y-Kabel. Das geht nicht. War da selber dumm und habe es ausprobiert. Gott sei Dank wurde nichts beschädigt, aber der PC ging auf einmal aus. 

Also bei sowas bitte einen Umschalter verwenden. Ist trotzdem noch billig.


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Januar 2018)

[Ironie]Ein Y-Kabel an zwei Ausgängen macht die Soundkarte erst zu einem Rauchgenerator, und danach zu einem Briefbeschwerer[/Ironie]


----------



## a160 (11. Januar 2018)

Zum Thema Y-Kabel, ich hab da echt nicht dran gedacht, dass man die Geräte kurzschließt. Wenn man aber immer nur ein Gerät an hat, geht das doch an sich trotzdem? Nur interessehalber


----------



## tobse2056 (11. Januar 2018)

Es gibt kleine Mischpulte die keine Stromversorgung brauchen und 3,5mm Anschlüsse haben.
Pepperdecks DJoclate – Musikhaus Thomann oder Pokket Mixer DJ 109x27x80 mm schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Und für das Headset einfach eine zweite Soundkarte nehmen.


----------



## Evilprophet (11. Januar 2018)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich habe jetzt den Switch HQ 3-Fach Stereo eingangsschalter: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video bestellt, ich denke das ist genau das richtige. Das Headset schließe ich an der front an und mache es halt leise wenn ich Musik über die Lautsprecher höre ...


----------

